# Free to collector



## Rod1883 (19 Sep 2016)

Tensor Lazer Custom.

An old bike for tidying/refurbishment - perhaps a project for someone/a youngster?

See this thread for a picture - https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/old-bikes-clearing-out-a-couple-of-sheds.188971/

I'm in West Sussex, halfway between Arundel and Pulborough, 12 miles from Chichester, 15 miles from Worthing.


----------

